# Corroded positive battery terminal



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

What causes this and how do i fix it?


















Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

There could be numerous causes to a corroded battery terminal....one could be a loosened seal or crack between the lead battery posts. I recommend swapping it asap.


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

and make a trip to your local parts store and pick up some of the battery terminal grease or w/e they call it.


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

So u guys think the battery is junk?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

^ yes however if its really corroded or in worse conditions, " a cracked seal "....then just swap out the battery IMO. Faulty electrical parts suck!!! lol


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

Ok ill get a new battery and i think its easier to buy a new cable then clean this one. 










Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I would personally wait until xtremerevolution sees this post lol, he will be able to provide you with the exact info you need, who knows....you might be able to fix this battery.


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

Okay I wait for aaron. 

Another question would this be covered under the hundred thousand mile powertrain warranty?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

It would be interesting to know if its under warranty, would the dealership replace the battery. 

After seeing this picture I immediately went out and checked both terminals on my cruze and thankfully they are clean.


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

This is on my 11 cruze (wifes). My 12 is clean also. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Ummm im not too sure actually if the battery would be under warranty. Im guessing no for some reason.


----------



## ehousel (Nov 1, 2013)

it would be under 3 yr 36,000 but not powertrain plus dealer would probably clean it up not give u a new battery unless the cold cranking amps were rubbish


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

My friend is a service writer at a Buick dealer, he just told me no batteries are not covered under that warranty


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

^ thanks for the info!


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

O4 Cavalier had a six year warranty on the battery, so does pay to check with your dealer. Never quite seen a battery terminal corroded quite this bad that indicates acid is getting up to that terminal. Baking soda works best for cleaning it up to neutralize the acid. Then you may see a small crack around the battery post.

Side terminal Delco's were notorious for post leakage as the electrolyte is surrounding the terminals, with a top post battery, electrolyte is just splashing around. Major cause, man made, is over tightening the battery terminals. Need only be snug using your other hand for counter torque. These terminals are embedded in plastic.

Or just could have come from the factory this way. Could be cleaned then a rim of epoxy around that crack.

Mine look like new yet, greased them a few days after I purchased my Cruze, just use silicone dielectric grease. Been doing this long before you were born.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Pretty sure the battery was supposed to be warranted for 7 years .. must be just another POS that Gm made up for us when we purchased this POS CRUZEN ..yeah learn from the best and leave the rest behind . Put some Dielectric Greaser on er and be done with er ....



Sent from this POS ...


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Coca Cola poured on that will clean that terminal right up. That or a wire brush. The OEM battery cables are a tad bit expensive.

The 438 CCA batteries have been dying prematurely, so much so that GM now uses a different battery for replacements in the Cruze. You should definitely be covered under the 3/36 warranty. 

Mine cracked and started leaking acid all over the tray. Working fine one day, dead as a doorknob the next.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Hay Nick just when we think that we have covered all of the Bases with the tried and true procedures for tending a corroded battery , A young whipper snapper comes along and suggests pouring Coca Cola on it ..... I like Coca cola you like Coca cola ? I'd rather drink the Coca cola and pour distilled water and Baking soda on the battery .




We are working on 5000 posts this month ...


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Ha, wish I was kidding. Eats the corrosion away in seconds. Just imagine what it does to your insides...


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Sup j , did you go write that real quick .. me insides have strong enzimes and can only tolerate Coca cola me favorite soft drink .


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Coke has a mild base of citric acid in it, and yes if you dip that battery terminal in a container of coke, will clean it, if you have all the time in the world.

A more effective solution would be to purchase citric acid for $$$$ in powder form, works quicker, but still takes a lot of time.

What really works is to dip it into a 50/50 solution of hydrochloric acid and water. In about five minutes will come out like new, cost around $2.50 per gallon at Fleetfarm or Menards. Rinse off with plenty of water, but should wear a mask, one sniff of this stuff would cause pain in your lungs, wear rubber gloves.

Check out this site:

http://www.acdelcotechconnect.com/pdf/battery_warranty.pdf


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

To the OP.

That corrosion is the result of the battery post seal area (through the case) has failed and acid is creeping up the post.
The visual results are in your photo.
Clean the mess but not till you have a replacement battery at the ready.

Remove the old battery and hose out the entire tray area....you likely will find corrosion attacking the bottom of the tray once the battery is out.
Clean everything with baking soda and water and if the tray is damaged, once it it dry, a coating of black paint is in order.

Don't delay too long as the corrosion often begins to eat the cable under the insulation and can create some real head scratching electrical problems due to resistance in the cable itself.

This is just something that happens, always has, no ryme or reason....it was your turn to be unfortunate.

This is why I dislike the covers over the terminals....things go wrong and get far too advanced before you look.

Good luck,
Rob


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Edison and Ford were very aware of this problem back in 1900, spent 10 million bucks back then to attempt to design a battery that wasn't using lead sulfuric acid. Did come up with an iron oxide battery, but not even close to the energy density of sulfuric acid. But the Germans sure jumped on this for batteries to be used in the U-boats.

Henry Ford was very concerned about the internal combustion engine polluting the atmosphere and wanted to manufacture and electric car instead. 

So here we are, over a hundred years later with the same problem.

Then came along the maintenance free battery, but they still require a vent of the escape of hydrogen for charging, electrolyte capacity was increased, but the major difference is no caps to check on the electrolytic level. Ha, no such thing as a maintenance free battery. Some maintenance batteries did have caps. Looks like the Cruze battery does not have this option, if the electrolyte level gets below the plates, they will sulfate and short out. But it is worth five bucks on a trade in.

Cavalier battery was seven years old, did last this long, but looking around, would be additional problems in trying to use a standard battery. So just haggled around with my dealer until he came down to competitive prices. Eventually wore him down.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

NickD said:


> Edison and Ford were very aware of this problem back in 1900, spent 10 million bucks back then to attempt to design a battery that wasn't using lead sulfuric acid. Did come up with an iron oxide battery, but not even close to the energy density of sulfuric acid. But the Germans sure jumped on this for batteries to be used in the U-boats.
> 
> Henry Ford was very concerned about the internal combustion engine polluting the atmosphere and wanted to manufacture and electric car instead.


If he had teamed up with Tesla, there would be excellent electric cars and probably free power by now


----------



## nick993 (Dec 30, 2013)

Just noticed while gapping plugs that positive under the cap is the same, but it's under the CPO warranty 12K/1yr. I will be taking it in next week.


----------



## Colt45 (Jan 4, 2014)

Clean terminals and coat with dielectric grease.....coat battery case with silicone spray. Will last a long time. Make sure cables are off when spraying with silicone, and let it dry well before reconnecting.


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

Well the dealer said its not covered as i have 55k on the clock. I got a battery and ordered a new cable. I wont even bother with the old one. Thanks guys for all the help. After looking closer i can see acid on top of the battery by the post. I will inspect the tray when i remove the old battery and clean it up with 50/50 baking soda /water. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Bullet (Aug 9, 2013)

Hey, better than baking soda is washing soda. I would still use some common alkaline detergent meant for house cleaning.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Robby said:


> Don't delay too long as the corrosion often begins to eat the cable under the insulation and can create some real head scratching electrical problems due to resistance in the cable itself.


Haven't looked at the cruze closely, but my 2004 cavalier GM thought it was a good idea to run a main wiring harness under/next to the battery tray. Lots of people found that harness being ate away with corrosion. 

I had to a few strange electrical issues with my cavalier, found the negative battery cable almost rotted off(4 year old car).


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Did you even try asking GM about battery warranty? Tray should be plastic, soap and water.

It's bad enough trying to buy a new vehicle dealing with salesmen that don't know anything and trying to sell you extra protection and trying not to be robbed to death. Let alone look over everything. But when I looked at that terminal board so close to acid, said to myself, this is really dumb, where is my tube of dielectric grease.

Another thing to periodic check. See that GM is no longer advertising, drive it a hundred K, don't have to do anything.


----------

